

Bitcoin vs fiat currency vs precious metals (table, at a glance) - igul222
http://sub.garrytan.com/bitcoin-vs-fiat-currency-vs-precious-metals-table-at-a-glance

======
ramsaysnuuhh
Issuance for bitcoin is not "algorithm", it's all the resources expended in
running miners and developing new miners. Storage of fiat currency is arguably
very cheap as well, since only a tiny fraction of it actually exists as paper
and coins. Scarcity is fixed for precious metals as well, since there's only a
fixed amount available on the planet (unless you want to go mine on other
planet). Security, Counterfeiting for Bitcoins should have a giant asterisk
pointing to a footnote about the difficulty of securing them, and how often
they are stolen from both individuals and exchanges. Bitcoin Fiduciary Media
is possible and inevitable as soon as bigger banks and institutions (esp.
insurance companies) get involved (there's nothing technically stopping the
creation of Bitcoin 'derivatives').

